# Regal Select or Aura for one coat white



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,
I am doing a job in a few weeks for which I am essentially doing a freshening up...white walls will be painted white. I want to make sure that I can actually do them in one coat. Some of the wall are quite large and difficult to access, so a second coat will not be easy.

Plan on using a 14 inch 1/2 in nap roller and an extender in the paint. So, wondering if you were doing a job like this would you use a Aura, which I am almost positive that I could get it done with one coat, or would you try your luck with the Regal Select, which is my usual go to paint, but I have never tried to cover with one coat.

Pete the Painter


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Personally, I'd never guarantee one coat absolute satisfaction. Too many variables. That being said, I have done one coat jobs on a number of occasions for a local real estate guy who owns a bunch of townhouses he rents out. Same bloody boring colour in each and every one of 'em. Every one gets exactly the same colour, exactly the same sheen, exactly the same brand and line each and every time. Depends on how perfect it has to be.

Sometimes, I walk in and turn around and tell him there's no way this is gonna be a freshen up job.

It depends.

As for Regal or Aura, keep in mind that many have said the sheen levels in Aura are slightly higher than Ben or Regal when you compare eggshell to eggshell, semi to semi, etc.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had aura matte have perfect hide in one coat over same color, but with a different brand underneath (high quality ceramic flat) sheen was still very uneven, hatbanding, etc. I never promise one coat coverage, even over same color, anymore.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If it's same color over same color and is the same finish as existing, your best bet is to match existing. See if there's a bucket in the garage or basement maybe? Or maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> If it's same color over same color and is the same finish as existing, your best bet is to match existing. See if there's a bucket in the garage or basement maybe? Or maybe I'm missing something?


This is white over white. It will be same sheen. Past two jobs I have done, which were NC jobs, I did one coat tinted primer, with one coat Aura. They came out great, and one of the walls was about 25ft high with lots of light from 2 big windows and still no issues.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to work for a painter who would put "coat to cover" in his Repaint estimates if we were just freshening up what was there. We'd apply a coat of paint and if it covered we were done, otherwise we'd have to apply a 2nd coat.

Your ability to cover in one coat should be fairly similar with Regal and Aura. It'll really come down to technique.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> This is white over white. It will be same sheen. Past two jobs I have done, which were NC jobs, I did one coat tinted primer, with one coat Aura. They came out great, and one of the walls was about 25ft high with lots of light from 2 big windows and still no issues.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Right, but is it like "Navaho white" over "alabaster wbite" or are you repainting with the same color as existing? If it's the same color/sheen the 2 options I'd entertain are 1) match existing product. Yes, even if it's.. cough,cough, gag..Behr.. why? Cuts labor considerably. I make more $ on labor than material.
Or 2) do it in regal because it will go in 1. Of that, I am confident. I don't care about the price of paint so much. Ho pays for it anyway....if you can get your customer into aura then go for it. I just think regal is easier to work with, covers well, and I can make more of a profit on labor and material usually...if I pick it up for 35-40ish I can still sell it for about 60-65 or so (not real familiar with my bm prices, I use ppg mostly.) If you're getting a smoking deal on aura then pick whichever will save you labor and that you can make markup on, both are great products.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate the whole "idea" of "one coat" of paint, and I sell the stuff. To many variables that the "one coat" claim made by the manufacturers don't take into consideration or just flat out ignore. You really have to realize that the only reason someone requires one coat on a job spec is because the belief instilled in them by the paint companies that paint will indeed cover and hide in one coat. But isn't them that has to make it right if it doesn't hide in one coat. It is you, the painter that does. That's why I hate it. I have to take accountability if my product doesn't preform properly but the major paint companies don't. That's why i wish that there was a way that the "one coat" idea can be reversed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> That's why i wish that there was a way that the "one coat" idea can be reversed.


Gonna have to come up with an idea as to how to thin the misinformed or cheapskates out of the herd. Not gonna be easy, they're a stubborn lot.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Gonna have to come up with an idea as to how to thin the misinformed or cheapskates out of the herd. Not gonna be easy, they're a stubborn lot.


Yeah I know. Not going to happen.

I was watching a show called "Adam ruins..." last night and he was telling about how the whole idea of taking a shower or bath daily was just marketing by the soap companies to sell more soap. Pretty much every advertisement people see is a lie of some sort. We're never going to be able to overcome that I'm afraid.

And political campaigns are 100 times worse.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PACman said:


> I hate the whole "idea" of "one coat" of paint, and I sell the stuff. To many variables that the "one coat" claim made by the manufacturers don't take into consideration or just flat out ignore. You really have to realize that the only reason someone requires one coat on a job spec is because the belief instilled in them by the paint companies that paint will indeed cover and hide in one coat. But isn't them that has to make it right if it doesn't hide in one coat. It is you, the painter that does. That's why I hate it. I have to take accountability if my product doesn't preform properly but the major paint companies don't. That's why i wish that there was a way that the "one coat" idea can be reversed.


Just to be clear. I am not a one coat person. Always two coats with color change, but if it is the same color and same sheen, I do not see one coat as a real big issue. And, I always put into my contracts that if the home owner wants more work done...e.g. another coat...there will be extra labor and paint costs.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> Just to be clear. I am not a one coat person. Always two coats with color change, but if it is the same color and same sheen, I do not see one coat as a real big issue. And, I always put into my contracts that if the home owner wants more work done...e.g. another coat...there will be extra labor and paint costs.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


What kind of shape are the walls in? Are there a lot of marks and scuffs or are they a pretty good uniform color now? Usually the problem comes from scuff marks and such. For example in apartments when the tenants have kids or pets. Whatever it is that they get on those walls it always seems like it's impossible to hide with one coat. Even with rental white!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Aura or RS cover no better in pastels then any other line in BM. As for matte it's just a glorified flat. If your gonna try get away with one coat then add some stipulations in your proposal /contact .


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

ill do one coat only if same same on color and the walls are in good shape. if either isnt met i wont do it. i worked with a guy who tint on site so he wouldnt have to go get a match. he would check the match on the wall when it was wet and not wait for it to dry, say have fun and we would be left with an off match and not enough for two coats. ifs its not an easy one coat i dont think its worth it


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I decided to heed the advice, and stipulate in the comtract that if two coats are needed extra labor and paint costs will be charged. The HO was ok with this stipulation.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Glad you changed your estimate. "white" over "white" can turn into a nightmare unless they are 100% the same color.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MARQUEE® Interior is Behr's most advanced paint and primer, ever. Delivering one-coat coverage plus exceptional hide and stain resistance so you don't have to live to paint anymore.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> MARQUEE® Interior is Behr's most advanced paint and primer, ever. Delivering one-coat coverage plus exceptional hide and stain resistance so you don't have to live to paint anymore.


One coat hide but only in specific colors. Over a properly prepared surface. Which if you read the spec sheet means a surface that has been previously painted or primed. All they did was take the primer "concept" and make it part of "properly prepared surface" instead of it being part of the coating specifications. It's all there in black and white. But you need to read the warranty, then the label directions, and then the spec sheet, before you realize that it really isn't any different then any other premium paint product.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

This is a bit off topic but an interior decorator I work with has been on a white paint kick the last 3-4 years. In almost every case I will not guaranteed coverage in two coats if there is a color change. I always quote 3 coats for pure white. I haven't tried Aura yet in a pure white but I'd be surprised if it could cover a taupe or dark color in only 2 coats.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> This is a bit off topic but an interior decorator I work with has been on a white paint kick the last 3-4 years. In almost every case I will not guaranteed coverage in two coats if there is a color change. I always quote 3 coats for pure white. I haven't tried Aura yet in a pure white but I'd be surprised if it could cover a taupe or dark color in only 2 coats.


There does seem to be a trend towards straight white or very light off whites the last couple of years. In fact I think Ben Moore's color of the year one of the last few years was decorators white, if I remember right.

Actually just looked it up. The BM color of the year for 2016 was "simply white". How many of you knew THAT?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Actually just looked it up. The BM color of the year for 2016 was "simply white". How many of you knew THAT?


me. OC117 right off the top of my head.

It's getting pretty popular for trim around here.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> me. OC117 right off the top of my head.
> 
> It's getting pretty popular for trim around here.


It was quite a stretch picking a white, that's for sure! I could have done that! (oh, it goes wonderfully with EVERY decor!)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> It was quite a stretch picking a white, that's for sure! I could have done that! (oh, it goes wonderfully with EVERY decor!)


I was a little shocked. I figured it'd be a grey of some sort. I couldn't care less about colour, but I am getting a little tired of greys at this point. It's been going on for about five years now.

That being said, I do kind of think Silver Fox is pretty cool.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

No worries! 2017 Color of the Year: 2117-30 Shadow. See? There's your dark color 




Wildbill7145 said:


> I was a little shocked. I figured it'd be a grey of some sort. I couldn't care less about colour, but I am getting a little tired of greys at this point. It's been going on for about five years now.
> 
> That being said, I do kind of think Silver Fox is pretty cool.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SWPB said:


> No worries! 2017 Color of the Year: 2117-30 Shadow. See? There's your dark color


So that's the color the dart hit this year?


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Aura has the best coverage. If Aura can't cover in one coat, nothing can. Just use extender. That paint dries super fast


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Doing the job now, color matched, using Aura matte, and it is covering great in one coat. I love Aura and have been using it a lot more lately. One thing that I do not like about it is that it cakes up on the brush due to drying too fast.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------

